# Century Kompressor SS



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a Kompressor SS (no real seat) not getting much use that I figure I would offer up for sale. $400 if Interested PM me....


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

What kind of condition is it in?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Got pix?
Custom or factory?
Spinner or conventional guides?


----------

